# Frosty's CGCA and Trick Dog Testing



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

As you may or may not have noticed by my signature, Frosty passed his CGCA yesterday! Maizie's trainer, who taught her teenage and outdoor adventure classes, moved up to this area a few months ago, and we got in touch with each other and we met up for testing Frosty for the CGCA and both dogs for the Trick Dog Novice, since it is super easy and fun. Well, I'm happy to say that they passed everything with flying colors and Gloria was so impressed with how I've trained Frosty. However, she really loves Maizie and said she will go to Lacy Lane for her first poodle (she's had Aussies and other breeds)! 

For anyone who wants a fun and easy title, do try the Trick Dog Novice. You can use treats and lures at this level, so any dog will find it FUN!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! That is very nice team work indeed.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go Frosty! Yay!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Woohoo! Great work guys!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

:congrats: :cheers: Break out the dog treats - - time to celebrate. Yah Frosty :cheers: :congrats:

I agree with you encouraging others to do the trick dog testing - it is a lot of fun and very rewarding.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Alright Frosty - congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw Heck! We all knew he could do it! Congratulations Frosty & Z Team!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good work Frosty boy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Way to go, Frosty and zooeysmom! Congratulations, handsome!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats you two!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Great job team Frosty, Maizie and Mom! Yay!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Beaches said:


> Great job team Frosty, Maizie and Mom! Yay!


Tank you for remembering me, Auntie Beaches. I worked really hard to do 5 tricks for treats. Love, Maizie


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations Maizie and Frosty!!!

We need to look into the trick dog thing. It sounds fun!


----------

